# Coop is back... but does she still have game?



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Coops back... but does she still have game?*

From the Houston Chronicle:


> George Mikan did it. So did Bob Cousy and Magic Johnson. Michael Jordan did it twice. And now Cynthia Cooper is doing it. All those NBA greats came out of retirement and returned as active players, and Cooper, 40, is doing the same. The Comets announced Tuesday that Cooper, a two-time WNBA Most Valuable Player, is returning to the team she led to four consecutive league championships.


LINK to ARTICLE 

My big question is how does Carroll Dawson sign everyone on this team and keep it under the new cap...

And, how does Van deal with the egos. Do you have a big 4 now, with Arcain? How will Swoopes and Thompson handle Coop's return? And, is Coop too distracted with the rug rats to even play and be dedicated to the game?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Fancy meeting you in here BO... er.. Gym Rat.

I think Coop will do fine, though with her age and the league getting more competitive this year with 2 teams disbanded, she'll go for it 14pts and 4 assts.

what do you think?

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Fancy meeting you in here BO... er.. Gym Rat.
> 
> I think Coop will do fine, though with her age and the league getting more competitive this year with 2 teams disbanded, she'll go for it 14pts and 4 assts.
> ...


Honestly, I don't think she will get 14 ppg - I think we will see her average around 8 or so. 

So Stuart, were you a Fire Fan also?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm glad to see Cooper back, and as a Houston Comets fan I'm hoping she can help the team to bring the championship. :yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I'm glad to see Cooper back, and as a Houston Comets fan I'm hoping she can help the team to bring the championship. :yes:


How are you an Lakers Fan and a Comets Fan???

I was living in Houston for the first couple of year of the league and part of me will always be a Comets fan. But - I am ready to see ANY team other that LA and Houston win it all.

I don't think Coop is enough to bring this team around. Sac looks strong - and Detroit has done some major improving!!!! But we haven't seen what the impact of the cap/CBA and all of the trades that I think will happen!!!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> How are you an Lakers Fan and a Comets Fan???


It's easy to understand, first I'm a Lakers fan, I started to be a Comets fan since the day Janeth Arcain was drafted. :yes:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't think she will get 14 ppg - I think we will see her average around 8 or so.
> ...


No, not particularly like I am the Blazers, but I like(d) Stiles, Sophia Witherspoon, and Jenny Mowe. I LOVE Swoopes, she is a great player. Sue Bird and Lauren Jackson? Great. If I had to pick a team though it would have been the Sol with Brondello, Debbie Black, Sheri Sam and Elena Baranova... too bad they went bye bye. 

I am more a fan of the WNBA as a whole, well except for the Sparks. 

I guess some things translate. 

STuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

OK, after posting on another thread, i'd have to say that I lied. My favorite team has got to be the Utah Starzz or.. San Antonio Starz...

Jen Azzi
Natalie Williams
Marie Ferdinand 
Adrienne Goodson
and the big girl
Margo Dydek.

STuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> It's easy to understand, first I'm a Lakers fan, I started to be a Comets fan since the day Janeth Arcain was drafted. :yes:


I bet you like Nene hilario too... 

I am a private detective, I figured out why!

me so smart!

STuart


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm afraid now. 

Why is a private detective looking at my life?
What did I do? :uhoh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I watched the WNBA while Coop was winning her rings and MVPs. She was the MJ for the laies, no doubt in my mind. BUT, like you - if she gets enough consistent minutes, she might get 8 ppg. I would think that her teammates would love having her "know how to play & win" attitude and her leadership qualities back. Now I'll watch more frequently than I have since she left playing.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

the only reason comets can keep under the cap is because i dont think cop signed for that much because she loves basketball and she it like everyone in the NBA now a days just in it for the money..that is why they can stay under the cap..


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Now they say Ukari Figgs will show up to Houston's camp...

What happens now? Cap? Line Up?


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Cooper will always have game... shes the Female Jordan. Just keeps coming back, the only thing I would worry about is INJURIES. I hope she does well & helps the Comets...


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

As long as she is in shape and gets minutes, she'll get hers... She has a great first step, but anything after that was savvy and experience. She'll get 14 easy, she can get her shot off and isn't afraid to jack them. Shes a scorer and has too much pride to average only 8. 

Thats IMO.

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*FIGGS Shows up*

LINK 



> Forward-guard Tynesha Lewis re-signed Friday for her third season with the Comets, while team officials are hopeful an agreement will be reached in time for point guard Ukari Figgs to practice today.


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

How'd I miss this thread?  

Ukari, Coop, Sheryl, Tina, Snow

J and Tiff, possibly Canty off the bench.

Still not as deep as some teams, but that top 7 puts us back in the hunt.

Coop, we will see her score high in some games, we will see her high in assists in some games. Whatever the team needs, whatever it takes. 

That's my opinion only of course. 

I agree that we probably needed more than just Coop coming back since LA is so strong and the Monarchs just really racked up with the drafts, Lib getting Baranova to play and Detroit also racking up in the draft even if they DID trade Lawson. I think Ukari has put us back in the top favorites. Now, if we can get one more strong player in the post!

Here's a link to the May 2nd story at Comets site about the first practices. Coop is looking good!

http://www.wnba.com/comets/news/Coopers_Return_Highlights_Ca-74243-222.html


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Arcain is back and looking great, and Coop is sitting with a strained ham string. 

LINK


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Octavia Blue*

LINK


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Tina and Lady Thompson*

LINK


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Comets / Liberty Preseason Game Recap

LINK


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Houston Comets will no doubt do well with or without Coop. Arcain is up there with the big 3 now.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

*COOP AND ARCAIN*

I THINK COOP WILL DO OKAY! BUT JANETH ARCAIN IS DEFINETLY READY ALTHOUGH SHE DIDNT DO GOOD ON SATURDAY AGAINST THE LIBERTY!


----------

